# Other Pythons > Morelia >  Gtp Bit Me! Yaya! Duw!

## pythontricker

I was feeding him/her in the living room. and I was trying to move her head so that she could see the mouse because she wasn't looking at it. My finger smelled like a mouse and you get it. surprisingly it didn't hurt. but bled a bit. here are some pics.
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/g...r/DSC02043.jpg





http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/g...r/DSC02046.jpg

I was totally not expecting it so I pulled away really fast. I am happy I didn't pull any teeth out. She/he ate right after though. She is still eating it as we speak.
Here is the culprit eatin some grub, on the chaitr in the living room/dining room. lol
http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/g...r/DSC02047.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/g...r/DSC02048.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/g...r/DSC02049.jpg

http://i246.photobucket.com/albums/g...r/DSC02050.jpg
Lol thanks for looking!

----------


## Mindibun

Why would you move her head instead of just moving the mouse to her? That sounds like ASKING to be bit to me. 

And why are you feeding her on a chair in the livingroom/kitchen/whatever? Isn't it an issue when you have to move her right afterwards? I wouldn't want to risk regurge... 

Sorry if this comes off as negative. I honestly don't mean it to.  :Embarassed:

----------


## pythontricker

She had her head under the chair an I couldn't get her attention. So yeah it was just my stupid mistake. And its like 5 feet a way from my room. A little bit of movement won't do any harm. It hasn't yet. So I see no ill effect.

----------


## rabernet

Why are you feeding her on a chair? Why not just feed her in her enclosure and reduce her stress?  :Confused:

----------


## pythontricker

I thought I would try it once. Just for fun. It swallowed it fine, No problems there. When I moved it, it didn't regurgitate, now the next day it hasn't regurgitated. I think its fine and it hasn't been an issue yet. I so far see 0 ill effect.

----------


## dr del

> I so far see 0 ill effect.


 :Giggle: 

Look at your finger then.  :Razz: 


dr del

----------


## pythontricker

I mean to the snake. lol.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

sounds like it's feeding very nicely!

----------


## Jay_Bunny

Seems like its feeding fine, but I guess its just a lot of members' personal preference to feed in the enclosure. I do, but as long as the snake is eating on a regular basis and hasn't regurgitated, I see no real problem with it.

----------


## pythontricker

See, thanks! Thats what I have been trying to say. He/she is still fine and digesting. No regurge here.

----------


## Chuck

Let that little bugger get some size on and have a wack at your finger it might be a different story, big teeth. Atleast your fist bite is out of the way right.

----------


## pythontricker

this is like my 10th snake bite. My friend has a really mean ball python.

----------


## WaRocker

Wow ! Wow ! WOW

 :Mad:  :Surprised: 

There are so many things wrong with this I cant even begin to start. All I can say is, I hope my better half doesnt see this or you will get an ear full.. 

Getting bit is the least of your worries..  :Wag of the finger:

----------


## WaRocker

opps so mad didnt even sign in..

----------


## Warocker's Wife

:Mad:  First I couldnt be more disappointed in what I am seeing.  :Mad: 
Theres so many things wrong with this picture. The baby is still a neonate  which means your little baby shouldnt even be moved or handled AT ALL!!! :Angered: 
You wrote I thought I would try it once. Just for fun. It swallowed it fine, No problems there. When I moved it, it didn't regurgitate, now the next day it hasn't regurgitated. I think its fine and it hasn't been an issue yet. I so far see 0 ill effect.
Are u kidding me??? The stress will show later and why would u EVEN take a chance!!!  :Tears: 
Your beautiful little baby is just THAT a little baby. Read a book ..READ A GTP BOOK!!!

Get Greg Maxwells book and read it. Knowledge is power and for the love of god take care of that beautiful little neonate. 
Feed her/him from his encloser or a nice tub... In a dark- dim room as it is intended to be.
Treat your animal with love and respect not hanging from a chair  not in a bright room 

Your little baby should be hanging from her/his perch securely and ready for its food where it feels nice and warm and fuzzy happy and secure

I hope no damage has been caused from you trying it once  just for fun   :Wag of the finger: 


Really honestly read The More Complete Chondro.

----------


## juddb

> First I couldnt be more disappointed in what I am seeing. 
> Theres so many things wrong with this picture. The baby is still a neonate  which means your little baby shouldnt even be moved or handled AT ALL!!!
> You wrote I thought I would try it once. Just for fun. It swallowed it fine, No problems there. When I moved it, it didn't regurgitate, now the next day it hasn't regurgitated. I think its fine and it hasn't been an issue yet. I so far see 0 ill effect.
> Are u kidding me??? The stress will show later and why would u EVEN take a chance!!! 
> Your beautiful little baby is just THAT a little baby. Read a book ..READ A GTP BOOK!!!
> 
> Get Greg Maxwells book and read it. Knowledge is power and for the love of god take care of that beautiful little neonate. 
> Feed her/him from his encloser or a nice tub... In a dark- dim room as it is intended to be.
> Treat your animal with love and respect not hanging from a chair  not in a bright room 
> ...


Totally agree!  Python tricker i recommend Mr Maxwells book to you.  As neo's these guys are very fragile and just about anything can stress them out.  Im still learning my self so thats why im recommending this awesome book to you.  Good luck.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

yeah but GTP's have some of the largest fangs of all boids... i think that's what chuck was referring to.

as for handling neonates... that's clearly not a neonate.  i'm not going to get into it really, but i think some people are being a bit harsh here!

----------


## PythonWallace

> yeah but GTP's have some of the largest fangs of all boids... i think that's what chuck was referring to.
> 
> as for handling neonates... that's clearly not a neonate.  i'm not going to get into it really, but i think some people are being a bit harsh here!


It's not fresh out of the egg, but it is a neonate, and shouldn't be handled at all  for a good while, unless absolutely neccesary, which wasn't the case here. Young chondros are bery fragile. Also, I think you are thinking about the emerald tree boa for the large teeth. Chondros' teeth aren't that big.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

i'm definitely familiar with them... all i'm saying is that all this flack isn't necessarily warranted in my opinion.

actually, chondros (and really any arboreal) have large teeth.  ETB's are of course larger (i believe the largest of all Boids), but i stand by my statement... adult GTP's have very large teeth.  much larger than a ball.  click this link for just one example...

http://www.univet.hu/mal/2004/gal/gal1.jpg

----------


## FIEND_FO_LYFE

how can you say its clearly NOT a neonate?

it clearly is.
it hasnt even started a color change.
it doesnt have to be right out of the egg to be a neonate.

some people scare me...


and on top of allllllllllllll this nonsense, i hope pythontricker knows GTPs prolapse extreeeeeeemly easy.

and a GTP that small will get tail kinking, if it already doesnt have it, from handling at such a young age...


there are just soooo many things wrong with this picture...

----------


## Chuck

> It's not fresh out of the egg, but it is a neonate, and shouldn't be handled at all  for a good while, unless absolutely neccesary, which wasn't the case here. Young chondros are bery fragile. Also, I think you are thinking about the emerald tree boa for the large teeth. Chondros' teeth aren't that big.


Colin is exactly right Chondros have very large teeth, and if you think that they don't why don't you let a full grown Chondro perforate your hand.

----------


## Chuck

> First I couldnt be more disappointed in what I am seeing. 
> Theres so many things wrong with this picture. The baby is still a neonate  which means your little baby shouldnt even be moved or handled AT ALL!!!
> You wrote I thought I would try it once. Just for fun. It swallowed it fine, No problems there. When I moved it, it didn't regurgitate, now the next day it hasn't regurgitated. I think its fine and it hasn't been an issue yet. I so far see 0 ill effect.
> Are u kidding me??? The stress will show later and why would u EVEN take a chance!!! 
> Your beautiful little baby is just THAT a little baby. Read a book ..READ A GTP BOOK!!!
> 
> Get Greg Maxwells book and read it. Knowledge is power and for the love of god take care of that beautiful little neonate. 
> Feed her/him from his encloser or a nice tub... In a dark- dim room as it is intended to be.
> Treat your animal with love and respect not hanging from a chair  not in a bright room 
> ...


You guys need to chill out for real, That isn't a one month old chondro and while you need to handle it with great care you all are freaking out. Python tricker I would try to avoid direct handling, use a small hook and let the tree worm move himself onto and off of the hook. The problem occurs when people try to unwrap or pull to hard on there prehensile tail and can cause damage to there spines which are still fairly delicate. This is exactly why Chondros are not sexed until at least one year in age. Then as far as food goes I don't think that meal is too big it is about as big as I would go. I would also feed a Chondro less often than other pythons, as a prolapse is a possible complication . Congratulations to you on your tree worm they are sooo cool I wish I would have never traded the one I had back to the breeder I got it from. 

I am disappointed in the people who jumped all over him. You read it in a book and chastise the guy for not knowing what you read out of a book yourself. Since I didn't see Greg Maxwell post to this thread none of us are experts and were all were he is at one point, so maybe tone it down in the future.

Chuck

----------


## PythonWallace

> actually, chondros (and really any arboreal) have large teeth.  ETB's are of course larger (i believe the largest of all Boids), but i stand by my statement... adult GTP's have very large teeth.  much larger than a ball.  click this link for just one example...
> 
> http://www.univet.hu/mal/2004/gal/gal1.jpg


You said in your previous post that you thought chondros had the largest teeth of any boid. I corrected that saying that you were thinking of the ETB and not a GTP, and that compared to an ETB, their teeth aren't that big.




> Colin is exactly right Chondros have very large teeth, and if you think that they don't why don't you let a full grown Chondro perforate your hand.


I have. Every cleaning day, and sometimes on watering day, my yearling chondro would bite my hands until my hands were no longer in his cage. The few times I took him off his perch he clamped onto my hands or forearms pretty good. I've been tagged by my chondro far more than any other species. So I stick with my original statement. Compared to ETB's their teeth aren't as large. But yes, compared to ball pythons, they do have much larger teeth. They are arboreal after all.

----------


## WaRocker

> You guys need to chill out for real, That isn't a one month old chondro and while you need to handle it with great care you all are freaking out. Python tricker I would try to avoid direct handling, use a small hook and let the tree worm move himself onto and off of the hook. The problem occurs when people try to unwrap or pull to hard on there prehensile tail and can cause damage to there spines which are still fairly delicate. This is exactly why Chondros are not sexed until at least one year in age. Then as far as food goes I don't think that meal is too big it is about as big as I would go. I would also feed a Chondro less often than other pythons, as a prolapse is a possible complication . Congratulations to you on your tree worm they are sooo cool I wish I would have never traded the one I had back to the breeder I got it from. 
> 
> I am disappointed in the people who jumped all over him. You read it in a book and chastise the guy for not knowing what you read out of a book yourself. Since I didn't see Greg Maxwell post to this thread none of us are experts and were all were he is at one point, so maybe tone it down in the future.
> 
> Chuck


What?? So your saying that after 1 month you can hang your GTP from your dining room chair in the light and feed it?!!! :Surprised: 
Wow.. As far as being "harsh".. Try more like realistic.. No need to be an "expert" when stating facts.. Do you really want to say its fine to feed your GTP that young like that. Knowing you will have to try to remove it at some point obviously before 2 days and that you can just handle your young Neo as much as you want befor 1 year?? Maybe you like to go againg most books wrote by the experts but I think what was said was needed. 
CRAZY man.. Wow.. Maybe just some of us have the :"jewels" to tell someone when they are really messing up. I would hope PPL would take a real look and really try not to sugar coat things. I am not making a personal attack on the person. Hey we all make mistakes, we are human. But I tend to think a blunt honest truth in letting some one know "oops" you :cens0r: things up a bit will be a good learning lesson instead of letting people think it maybe ok.

----------


## bigballs

wow you really need to calm down. 

is it a stupid idea to feed a chondro on your living room chair?  probably more stupid than not.  would i do it myself?  most likely never in my life.  if you answered just like me to those two questions thats great but there is really no need to jump all over this kid for having fun with his pet snake.  the snake is eating and im sure hes handling it carefully and as mentioned earlier that is not a neonate chondro.  colour change does not determine age of these snakes so just because its still yellow doesnt mean its a hatchling.

look he said he put it back after it swallowed the mouse so just think of it as feeding in a serperate enclosure.  some people just like to enjoy their animals in different ways and as long as its not harming the animal in anyway then let them be.

something about prolapse was mentioned earlier and i think it should be said that although prolapse may be more common in GTPs than some other snake species, they do not prolapse "extreeeeeeemly easy" and what was seen in these pictures is not classified as a cause of a prolapse.

anyways python tricker i would suggest feeding inside the enclosure and maybe a little less handling until it is a little larger and its definitely a good idea to check out greg maxwells book(even though it is a little too opinionated and defensive...).

im glad hes eating for you and hopefully you keep him healthy. :Good Job:

----------


## Chuck

> You said in your previous post that you thought chondros had the largest teeth of any boid. I corrected that saying that you were thinking of the ETB and not a GTP, and that compared to an ETB, their teeth aren't that big.
> 
> I have. Every cleaning day, and sometimes on watering day, my yearling chondro would bite my hands until my hands were no longer in his cage. The few times I took him off his perch he clamped onto my hands or forearms pretty good. I've been tagged by my chondro far more than any other species. So I stick with my original statement. Compared to ETB's their teeth aren't as large. But yes, compared to ball pythons, they do have much larger teeth. They are arboreal after all.


I am not sure what you are disputing Colin was correct in everything he said and there was nothing to correct him on.He said ETB teeth are larger than chrondro teeth and that chrondros have *some*  of the largest teeth of any boids which is correct.

----------


## Chuck

> What?? So your saying that after 1 month you can hang your GTP from your dining room chair in the light and feed it?!!!
> Wow.. As far as being "harsh".. Try more like realistic.. No need to be an "expert" when stating facts.. Do you really want to say its fine to feed your GTP that young like that. Knowing you will have to try to remove it at some point obviously before 2 days and that you can just handle your young Neo as much as you want befor 1 year?? Maybe you like to go againg most books wrote by the experts but I think what was said was needed. 
> CRAZY man.. Wow.. Maybe just some of us have the :"jewels" to tell someone when they are really messing up. I would hope PPL would take a real look and really try not to sugar coat things. I am not making a personal attack on the person. Hey we all make mistakes, we are human. But I tend to think a blunt honest truth in letting some one know "oops" you :cens0r: things up a bit will be a good learning lesson instead of letting people think it maybe ok.


Look I am not sure how you think Chondros eat when they are out in nature as a baby, when you and Greg Maxwell's book are not there to look out for them. Do I think Pythontricker could have done a few things better sure I do but I don't see the need to act like an :cens0r: hole towards him to help him out. You should get over yourself and keep your jewels in your pants. There is really no need, not to mention he is pretty responsible for his age.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

agree to disagree everyone?  haha   :Smile:

----------


## PythonWallace

Ball python teeth - Tiny
http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2413/...689fbd.jpg?v=0

GTP teeth - Small
http://www.univet.hu/mal/2004/gal/gal1.jpg

Afrock/Burm teeth - Big
http://www.flatrock.org.nz/topics/an...ck_python2.jpg

ETB teeth - Wow
http://i158.photobucket.com/albums/t...m/DSCF4194.jpg

Just sayin...  :Very Happy:

----------


## Chuck

> Ball python teeth - Tiny
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2413/...689fbd.jpg?v=0
> 
> GTP teeth - Small
> http://www.univet.hu/mal/2004/gal/gal1.jpg
> 
> Afrock/Burm teeth - Big
> http://www.flatrock.org.nz/topics/an...ck_python2.jpg
> 
> ...



Whatever

----------


## PythonWallace

> Whatever


Hey, I just wanted to stop the hear-say with some comparison photos, but if you're going to take it personally...




> I am not sure what you are disputing Colin was correct in everything he said and there was nothing to correct him on.He said ETB teeth are larger than chrondro teeth and that chrondros have *some*  of the largest teeth of any boids which is correct.





> yeah but *GTP's have some of the largest fangs of all boids*... i think that's what chuck was referring to.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
>  Originally Posted by PythonWallace
> 
> 
>  ...Also, I think you are thinking about the emerald tree boa for the large teeth. Chondros' teeth aren't that big.


I'm not saying that GTPs have tiny teeth, just that they aren't that big, and also that they don't really have fangs. ETBs do have big fangs, so I assumed that he was thinking of the ETB's teeth when he posted. I can't speak for Colin, so I could have been wrong, but that doesn't change the fact that GTPs' teeth aren't very big when compared to other boids.  :Smile:

----------


## bigballs

> Ball python teeth - Tiny
> http://farm3.static.flickr.com/2413/...689fbd.jpg?v=0
> 
> GTP teeth - Small
> http://www.univet.hu/mal/2004/gal/gal1.jpg
> 
> Afrock/Burm teeth - Big
> http://www.flatrock.org.nz/topics/an...ck_python2.jpg
> 
> ...



well comparing similar sized snakes like GTPs to BPs you can say they have pretty big teeth but obviously by comparing GTP's teeth to an AFROCK's, well the size difference alone... :Weirdface:

----------


## Chuck

Well in your size comparison you glance over the fact that teeth size is measured by the average size and weight of the animal. So while a Retic has huge teeth in comparison to its giant size they are not as long in comparison to a Chondro for there size.  

I said whatever because It was clear you are not going to let this go and if you need to feel like you are right then I was willing to let you feel like it. clearly you want to keep this discussion going so fine, I am over it.

----------


## bigballs

> Well in your size comparison you glance over the fact that teeth size is measured by the average size and weight of the animal. So while a Retic has huge teeth in comparison to its giant size they are not as long in comparison to a Chondro for there size.  
> 
> I said whatever because It was clear you are not going to let this go and if you need to feel like you are right then I was willing to let you feel like it. clearly you want to keep this discussion going so fine, I am over it.



i agree, "fangs and teeth". :Very Happy:

----------


## PythonWallace

> well comparing similar sized snakes like GTPs to BPs you can say they have pretty big teeth but obviously by comparing GTP's teeth to an AFROCK's, well the size difference alone...


Are you saying you'd rather take a bite from a 6' afrock than a 6' chondo?  :Weirdface:  Pound for pound, inch for inch or however you put it, afrocks and burms have larger teeth than chondros. Look at the pictures and imagine that the head sizes are the same. The afrock's teeth are way bigger. But being that chondros don't get that big, teeth on larger boids make chondro teeth look miniscule. 

I think we are way off topic here, so that's all I have to say about it.

----------


## Chuck

> i agree, "fangs and teeth".


Sorry Bigballs I took out the part about fangs and teeth as I really only wanted to point out how the tooth size comparison was not an accurate comparison, sorry.

----------


## Chuck

> Are you saying you'd rather take a bite from a 6' afrock than a 6' chondo?  Pound for pound, inch for inch or however you put it, afrocks and burms have larger teeth than chondros. Look at the pictures and imagine that the head sizes are the same. The afrock's teeth are way bigger. But being that chondros don't get that big, teeth on larger boids make chondro teeth look miniscule. 
> 
> I think we are way off topic here, so that's all I have to say about it.



You are still missing my whole point. I don't desire to get bitten by any of them if given a choice, but I didn't think we were discussing which Boid we would rather get bitten by.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

haha, yep... the funny thing is, i think we all agree... we just all have different ways of putting it.  
as far as fangs vs teeth.  teeth is a general term, but fangs are any elongated teeth used for grasping or inpaling flesh... wish mammals it refers to the canine teeth, but with snakes... they're all fangs because they don't have teeth with different jobs (like molars for mashing, canines for grasping as in mammals).
at least, that's how i look at it... just for the sake of discussion.

----------


## PythonWallace

> You are still missing my whole point.


I guess I am.



> haha, yep... the funny thing is, i think we all agree... we just all have different ways of putting it.  
> as far as fangs vs teeth.  teeth is a general term, but fangs are any elongated teeth used for grasping or inpaling flesh... wish mammals it refers to the canine teeth, but with snakes... they're all fangs because they don't have teeth with different jobs (like molars for mashing, canines for grasping as in mammals).
> at least, that's how i look at it... just for the sake of discussion.


Thanks for the info. I didn't know that all snakes' sharp teeth are considered fangs. I thought fangs were only the larger teeth, where mammals' canine teeth are, and in venomous where the hollow teeth are.  :Good Job:

----------


## Chuck

> haha, yep... the funny thing is, i think we all agree... we just all have different ways of putting it.  
> as far as fangs vs teeth.  teeth is a general term, but fangs are any elongated teeth used for grasping or inpaling flesh... wish mammals it refers to the canine teeth, but with snakes... they're all fangs because they don't have teeth with different jobs (like molars for mashing, canines for grasping as in mammals).
> at least, that's how i look at it... just for the sake of discussion.



Ya I don't disagree with that idea, but I think as it relates to snakes a physiological distinction is drawn as fangs are separated from teeth as fangs are associated with a delivery vehicle for venom.

----------


## Colin Vestrand

yeah maybe you guys are right... that's the way i've always looked at it though.

----------


## Chuck

> yeah maybe you guys are right... that's the way i've always looked at it though.



Colin I think you have it correct if you go by the given definition of a fang. I think in practicality when you have a whole mouth full of fangs and then a specialized fang for injecting venom. It was looked at as easier to call the fangs teeth and the hollow venom delivery teeth fangs. Hope that makes sense  :Confused:

----------


## bigballs

> Are you saying you'd rather take a bite from a 6' afrock than a 6' chondo?  Pound for pound, inch for inch or however you put it, afrocks and burms have larger teeth than chondros. Look at the pictures and imagine that the head sizes are the same. The afrock's teeth are way bigger. But being that chondros don't get that big, teeth on larger boids make chondro teeth look miniscule. 
> 
> I think we are way off topic here, so that's all I have to say about it.



thats not really what im saying at all...

but a six foot chondro would be an exceptionally large full grown specimen where as a six foot afrock would still not be fully grown so if i had to pick i would rather get bit by a six foot, couple thousand gram animal rather than getting bit by a 20 foot couple hundred pound animal or in this case the the not fully grown six foot tens of pounds animal.

i agree with you that these other boids have teeth that make a chondros look miniscule but a t-rex's teeth must make a retic's teeth look like sowing pins.

look, youre right, so is everyone else and we are waay off topic here.  i think we are all saying the same thing in different ways. :Wink:

----------


## pythontricker

wow. ok, i didn't even relize people were still looking at this thread.
ok. so i don't get the big deal.
The snake ate perfect, shed two days later and has grown another like 10 grams since i got it. I do realize that it has large teeth. I have read many pages online about these snakes.  the snake is 8 or 9 months old and already a little over a foot. The snake has no broken bones. and moves perfectly. I am really getting pissed off with the mob of people who are all of the sudden deciding to hate on me. I mean come on. You cannot make this many accusations based on pictures and some text. the only one who can say anything about this snakes health, is me, and others who have seen it. INCLUDING MY VET WHO SAID IT WAS VERY HEALTHY DURING A CHECK UP AFTER I FED IT ON THE CHAIR!!!!!!! you have no right, and thats for everyone who verbally insulted me, to tell me that my snake will be unhealthy or is unhealthy. because, it eats, sheds, drinks, and defecates correctly.  golly. you guys are really scaring me. COOL OUT. and don't judge a book by its cover. And i really mean that. take a step back and breath.  :Mad:

----------


## pythontricker

> First I couldnt be more disappointed in what I am seeing. 
> Theres so many things wrong with this picture. The baby is still a neonate  which means your little baby shouldnt even be moved or handled AT ALL!!!
> You wrote I thought I would try it once. Just for fun. It swallowed it fine, No problems there. When I moved it, it didn't regurgitate, now the next day it hasn't regurgitated. I think its fine and it hasn't been an issue yet. I so far see 0 ill effect.
> Are u kidding me??? The stress will show later and why would u EVEN take a chance!!! 
> Your beautiful little baby is just THAT a little baby. Read a book ..READ A GTP BOOK!!!
> 
> Get Greg Maxwells book and read it. Knowledge is power and for the love of god take care of that beautiful little neonate. 
> Feed her/him from his encloser or a nice tub... In a dark- dim room as it is intended to be.
> Treat your animal with love and respect not hanging from a chair  not in a bright room 
> ...





Wow. I really hate when people make blatant accusations as to how my snake will turn out in the future health wise. even after i go to a world renounced herp vet to get the animal checked up.    its something that I do with every animal. this guy checked out everything on this snake. he gave it a clean bill of health. it is a very healthy gtp. and is starting his/her color change. Read the other post i made. just cool it. I take great care of my animals. I realize it was kind of risky to do this. but the snake continues to eat fine. and it shed in one piece, I could provide pictures.  dont judge me, you have no right. i have done plenty of research. and i would not have done something like this to a younger one. This guy isn't even eating pinks any more. he is already on fuzzies. which is considerably bigger.

----------


## WaRocker

> Wow. I really hate when people make blatant accusations as to how my snake will turn out in the future health wise. even after i go to a world renounced herp vet to get the animal checked up.    its something that I do with every animal. this guy checked out everything on this snake. he gave it a clean bill of health. it is a very healthy gtp. and is starting his/her color change. Read the other post i made. just cool it. I take great care of my animals. I realize it was kind of risky to do this. but the snake continues to eat fine. and it shed in one piece, I could provide pictures.  dont judge me, you have no right. i have done plenty of research. and i would not have done something like this to a younger one. This guy isn't even eating pinks any more. he is already on fuzzies. which is considerably bigger.



Well if you keep on feeding from a chair :Weirdface:  I can guess how this lil guy/gal will turn out.. 
As far as only doing it one time.. Wow wanna play russian roulette just one time?? You first  :Very Happy:  That is all I have to say about that..  :Skull n bones: 

But very happy to hear that its doing fine.. Great news and if you ever find the book or link that says have your snakes eat at the table with you send me the link I will read it. :Hungry: 

I can only imagine in sheer horror that your not the only one who has hung a GTP from a chair and then though it must be hungry :Weirdface: 

Rock on dude and hope things keep going well :Good Job:

----------


## Colin Vestrand

> Great news and if you ever find the book or link that says have your snakes eat at the table with you send me the link I will read it


yes, because anything you read in a book MUST be true!

not to beat a dead horse, but seriously... an image of SHEEP really comes to mind here.

----------


## WaRocker

> yes, because anything you read in a book MUST be true!
> 
> not to beat a dead horse, but seriously... an image of SHEEP really comes to mind here.


Maybe you wanna play the game too  :Very Happy:  :Good Job:

----------


## pythontricker

I really am not going to argue about this any more. I cant take this kind of judgment, and sarcasm. I am so done with you. You are a very ignorant person. In the sense that you don't know anything about *MY* snake.

----------


## WaRocker

> I really am not going to argue about this any more. I cant take this kind of judgment, and sarcasm. I am so done with you. You are a very ignorant person. In the sense that you don't know anything about *MY* snake.


Wow now name calling.  :Wag of the finger: 
I didnt know the TRUTH was ignorant?? 
All I was saying is that I am happy that you freakin snakes are healthy man. Then just trying to help out people by stating the truth. That feeding a snake on a darn chair is tarded and probably not the best thing. I have never called you a name Or made a personal slam on you. Just stating facts and truths.
The only one that needs to chill here is you and your additude.

----------


## pythontricker

> Wow ! Wow ! WOW
> 
> 
> 
> There are so many things wrong with this I cant even begin to start. All I can say is, I hope my better half doesnt see this or you will get an ear full.. 
> 
> Getting bit is the least of your worries..


So threatening me is ok? because thats what it sounds like you were saying. You were also saying there were so many things wrong with this. Implying that I made a wrong decision, and you dislike me for it. 
your classy.

----------


## dr del

Hi,


O.k I think this is getting to the stage you all need to take a break from the keyboard and put the other people on ignore if you can't stop yourselves getting drawn into this kind of conversation.

Disagreeing with each other is one thing but this is rapidly heading downhill to the unacceptable mudslinging and bear baiting level.


dr del

----------


## sg1trogdor

> yes, because anything you read in a book MUST be true!
> 
> not to beat a dead horse, but seriously... an image of SHEEP really comes to mind here.


 :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:  :Sheepish:

----------


## WaRocker

> Hi,
> 
> 
> O.k I think this is getting to the stage you all need to take a break from the keyboard and put the other people on ignore if you can't stop yourselves getting drawn into this kind of conversation.
> 
> Disagreeing with each other is one thing but this is rapidly heading downhill to the unacceptable mudslinging and bear baiting level.
> 
> 
> dr del



 :Good Job:

----------

